#ubuntu-s390x 2018-08-20
<pppingme> Does anyone know pricing on a rockhopper-II ?
<xnox> pppingme, i don't think anybody will be able to help you with that here.... we don't sell the mainframe itself.
<xnox> pppingme, try getting in touch with ibm.com / your sales, account reps?
#ubuntu-s390x 2018-08-21
<pppingme> I was looking for anyone that has recent purchases..  or quotes.. trying to avoid sticker shock before we sit down with ibm
<pppingme> I know dula frame z14 pricing, trying to figure out where the rockhopper2 fits in
<xnox> pppingme, take analgesics first?! =)
<xnox> pppingme, i believe rockhopper2 and z14, are equivalent generation / capacity mainframes.
<pppingme> yes, rockhopper2 is a single frame z14
<pppingme> emperor2 is the dual frame z14
<xnox> pppingme, rockhopper2 should be possible to configure differently / price differently as the pricing there is for linux-only as far as I understand positioning.
<pppingme> right, rockhopper and emperor are the "IFL only" z14's
<xnox> pppingme, i only have access to z13, and we got it on a loan contract =/
<xnox> so nothing comparable.
<xnox> in terms of running Ubuntu / Ubuntu Openstack / Ubuntu KVM it is all well supported across all of them, obviously.
<pppingme> corrected: right, rockhopper2 and emperor2 are the "IFL only" z14's
